# Milking through with once a day milkings?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone tried milking through but just milked once a day? Curious, I think I'm going to try it... I might not be able too with my standards though...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I milked my nubian/Boer once a day for two years, getting 3-4 cups. It's do-able!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I milked my nubian/Boer once a day for two years, getting 3-4 cups. It's do-able!


Cool! I'd probably at least get a quart with my girls, but I'll just go to evening milking to see if that works, and figure it out as I go.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a good friend who's been milking his Nigerian Dwarf doe once a day for 2 years now. It's been perfect for his and his wife's needs.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> I have a good friend who's been milking his Nigerian Dwarf doe once a day for 2 years now. It's been perfect for his and his wife's needs.


Well if a little Nigerian can do it, my big girls better..;-) LOL!!! That pretty neat, 2 years... I will have 4 standard and 3 kinders (medium size) that is if I don't get them sold...;-)


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Some does you can.

Depends on their will to milk.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

They were none to pleased when I didn't get them on the stand this morning to milk..... However I think I do have a pleaser crew though;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Didn't work so well for my oberhasli and my Saanen/Oberhasli..., they were leaking milk ALL over the place, and were very uncomfortable;( My Kinders were fine... So I'll just do the 2 standards in the AM and all 4 in the PM...


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Yeah if your doe is bagged up tight milking 1x a day you don't want to convert. 

If you cut back a doe like that it can permanently reduce the milk she gives on future lactations as well as even the lactations of her kids.

However a doe that is milked 1x and is not even bagging tight at milking you can probably get by on.

If you want to switch to 1x a day I have found the best time is Nov thru Jan. On a doe with a true will to milk once the days begin getting longer she will very well go back up in milk.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Hollowdweller said:


> Yeah if your doe is bagged up tight milking 1x a day you don't want to convert.
> 
> If you cut back a doe like that it can permanently reduce the milk she gives on future lactations as well as even the lactations of her kids.
> 
> ...


How can that affect how much her kids lactate? That doesn't make sense to me.

I had a doe that was bagging up tight last year milking once a day and she adjusted after a few days. This year she's giving me more milk than last year. So maybe that's not true in every case.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

OH and I have a doe that is a FF that I'm milking and have been once a day since... I don't know. I'd have to see when her kid was born. Production started to drop off so I upped her to twice a day for a week and production picked up and I went back to once a day and it's holding steady now. lol

She's like 35 pounds and giving me 2 cups of milk at a once a day milking and she's a FF. 

I think that going to twice a day to bump up her production worked really well, she had dropped down to half a cup a day and I got her up to 2 cups!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hollowdweller said:


> Yeah if your doe is bagged up tight milking 1x a day you don't want to convert.
> 
> If you cut back a doe like that it can permanently reduce the milk she gives on future lactations as well as even the lactations of her kids.
> 
> ...


They all gave birth in November.... So especially my Saanen/Oberhasli she was the most miserable... The kinders will once again be up for sale here really soon, I really don't need 7 does... LOL... I'm actually very pleasantly surprised with my FF Oberhasli. She was way too young to give birth at 9 months;( I was actually thinking she possibly would not produce much... I was WAY WRONG, she's giving me a 3 quarts a day, and she is as easy as pie to milk out So when I saw how miserable she was, I didn't want to jeopardize her in any way.... Her sister is due any day now....so I'm hoping for the same result...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dayna said:


> How can that affect how much her kids lactate? That doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> I had a doe that was bagging up tight last year milking once a day and she adjusted after a few days. This year she's giving me more milk than last year. So maybe that's not true in every case.


I think hollowdweller meant how much she feeds her kids, not that her kids would be affected in their lactation.... I had to read it over again too..


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> I think hollowdweller meant how much she feeds her kids, not that her kids would be affected in their lactation.... I had to read it over again too..


Maybe I was quite confused, but that's not hard to do. haha


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dayna said:


> Maybe I was quite confused, but that's not hard to do. haha


I had to read it again too;-)


----------

